

Facebook Graph API exploit that let's you pump up to 1800 'Likes' in an hour - kubindurion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4prU_9_4OE

======
Piskvorrr
"This video has been removed as a violation of YouTube's policy on depiction
of harmful activities. Sorry about that."

------
vastinfest
It sounds as if you get some real value out of all then facebook likes..

Since I'm the last person (i think) on earth who doesn't use facebook, I
probably miss the point but still..

~~~
kubindurion
Yeap, it won't drive any traffic to your website. But if your visiting an
online store and you see a lot of likes under the product then this might
cloud your judgement ;)

~~~
zissou
"But if your visiting an online store and you see a lot of likes under the
product then this might cloud your judgement ;)"

I give it 12-24 months before the DoJ/FTC deem Facebook `Likes` illegal under
antitrust law, for the exact logic you just laid out. It's a clear antitrust
violation because it's a way for firms to mislead customers about the quality
of their product.

------
marcin
Just wanted to add, that this hack was verified for external links and pages -
it's still to be tested whether it could be applied to FB comments, pages or
apps.

------
mmcnickle
Some imagery in the video is likely NSFW.

------
DocFeind
non youtube version vimeo.com/50608606

------
akwoska
maybe not the most correct, but the easiest way :) ... and don't truste likes
:)

------
medaw
its no longer work

------
robertsky_
any mirror?

~~~
DocFeind
vimeo.com/50608606

------
lajki
very nice

------
hnwh
mirror?

